# Christmas 2017 - Share your music



## Ingélou

Happy Christmas - to people of all faiths and none.

Here's a very short-lived thread to post a short musical offering to wish your fellow-members a happy holiday and some wonderful listening.

Here's my first offering - my compliments of the season to you all, lovely TC members! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Christmas Recitals Leontyne Price Herbert von Karajan1961.

For me and my family the holy grail of Christmas.

Enjoy who ever it want's and Merry Christmas .


----------



## wkasimer

Not classical, but a lot of fun:


----------



## Taggart

_Piae Cantiones_ is a good source






a more modern treatment of one of the tunes






A more traditional carol in a very traditional style


----------



## schigolch

In the same vein that our friend Pugg, but with another American singing:


----------



## chesapeake bay

Merry Christmas!


----------



## David Phillips

And a Merry Christmas from me too!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

Mahalia Jackson - Silent Night, Holy Night

Wonderful performance.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Art Rock

Currently in the CD player:


----------



## Guest

In the spirit of the thread:


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Here's two very different styles of music that will both fit in the Religious Music section.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Sloe




----------



## Pugg

JOAN SUTHERLAND - Hark! The Herald Angels Sing - MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!.


----------



## SenaJurinac

*Christmas in Vienna 2017 - Olga Peretyatko, Juan Diego Flórez, Anne Sofie von Otter*

Enjoy this beautiful Christmas concert from Vienna, with Olga Peretyatko-Mariotti, Anne Sofie von Otter, Juan Diego Flórez, Günter Haumer and Vienna Boys' Choir :tiphat:









http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/christmas-in-vienna-2017-olga-peretyatko-juan-diego-flrez-anne-sofie-von-otter-gunter-haumer__unemudrfbvm

The full announcement from Austrian TV site:

http://tv.orf.at/program/orf2/20171222/818665201/story


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Star

Bach Christmas Oratorio


----------



## Ingélou

Beautiful singing and lyrics.


----------



## Pugg

Medieval Carols - A Holly Night (Album)
With the compliments of my dear grandmother.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Medieval Carols - A Holly Night (Album)
> With the compliments of my dear grandmother.


A very fine choice,congratulations.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I like this one very much with Willcocks


----------



## Guest

I like to add this one,when I heard it for the first time it brought tears to my eyes and a lump in my throat.


----------



## SenaJurinac

Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla conducting the Christmas Concert with Chorus of Bavarian Radio - A Ceremony of Carols, with works of Poulenc, Vasiliauskaite, Respighi, Pärt and Britten:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/mirga-grazinytetyla-dirigiert-adventskonzert-a-ceremony-of-carols__iookyubrnwo


----------



## SenaJurinac

Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent performing Bach's Christmas Cantatas in St-Roch Church in Paris:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/philippe-herreweghe-dirigiert-bach-weihnachtskantaten-in-der-pfarrkirche-stroch-paris__3fxhzkzwef6


----------



## JosefinaHW

Holst, Bryn Terfel _In the Bleak Midwinter H. 73 _From _Bryn Terfel:Carols and Christmas Songs

_














Merry Christmas!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bryn Terfel & Rolando Villazon, _Nacimiento_ From _Bryn Terfel: Christmas Carols and Songs
_





Merry Christmas


----------



## Sloe

I heard Le mystère de la Nativité by Frank Martin this morning:


----------



## regenmusic

King's College Choir, Cambridge, Nine Lessons and Carols 1992

I saw a performance of this last Tuesday night in a big cathedral. It was just solo piano and a boys choir. Was very good. One reading, one piece by choir, then choir and audience did a piece together for each of the nine.


----------



## Pugg

Montage of beautiful Christmas pictures to the song 'god rest ye merry gentlemen sung by the choirs of Bath and Winchester cathedrals....


----------



## SenaJurinac

*Recording of Christmas Concert - Teatro alla Scala*

I posted last week a link for the radio live streaming of the 2017 Teatro alla Scala Christmas Concert, here is now the video recording too:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/concerto-di-natale-dal-teatro-alla-scala-di-milano-2017__vxbwsxqyug6

PROGRAMME:
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart	
- from Lucio Silla, Overture
- Exsultate, jubilate KV 165
- Messa in C min. K 427
for soloists, chorus and orchestra
(version completed by Helmut Eder)

Teatro alla Scala Chorus and Orchestra

Conductor	Giovanni Antonini
Chorus Master	Bruno Casoni
CAST
Soprano I	Brenda Rae
Soprano II	Roberta Invernizzi
Tenor	Francesco Demuro
Bass	Michele Pertusi


----------



## regenmusic

Marian Anderson - Christmas Carols (1962) [Vinyl]

Has some breathtaking original orchestral music on Silent Night. Haven't gotten to hear the whole album yet but hoping for more similar.


----------



## Jacck

Camille Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noêl


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

King's College Cambridge / The First Nowell


----------



## SenaJurinac

*Christmas in Vienna 1999 - The Three Tenors*

Placido Domingo, Luciano Pavarotti and Jose Carreras in Vienna's Konzerthaus for christmas 1999, with the Gumpoldskirchner Spatzen children choir and Vienna Symphonics.

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/christmas-in-vienna-1999-die-drei-tenore__rwupw1mvfvs


----------



## Jacck

Czech Baroque Christmas Songs - Adam Michna z Otradovic, Václav Karel Holan, Matěj Václav Šteyer


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, everyone who's posted - it's a beautiful collection! :tiphat:






*Joy and Peace at Christmas. *


----------



## schigolch

Just an excerpt of "Silent Night", an opera by Kevin Puts on the spontaneous 1914 Christmas truce during the Great War. Not fully a carol, but moving anyway:


----------



## Orpheus

Pugg said:


> Montage of beautiful Christmas pictures to the song 'god rest ye merry gentlemen sung by the choirs of Bath and Winchester cathedrals....


One of my favourite carols there. I might have posted it myself if you hadn't got there first. The performance isn't bad either.

My offering: Corelli's "Christmas" concerto, op. 6 no. 8; not opus 68 as this video claims! The name comes from it having been first composed for performance on the "Night of Christmas" - presumably meaning Christmas Eve, rather than the night of Christmas Day. I find Corelli to always be a very listenable composer, and this strikes me as one of his finest pieces.


----------



## Ingélou

Christmas 2018 is now drawing near at hand -






- and there's a new thread started by laurie :tiphat: that you might like to contribute to - 
https://www.talkclassical.com/58634-christmas-holiday-winter-music-2.html#post1553450


----------

